

Ask HN: Web designer for side project? - iSloth

I&#x27;ve got a side project that really could do with a new design, generally I would butcher a themeforest design however there really aren&#x27;t any suitable ones due to the type of website, so I suppose my only option is to get one custom made.<p>I&#x27;m a bit adverse to places like oDesk&#x2F;Freelancer as it&#x27;s hard to judge how good someone is, also there isn&#x27;t a massive budget at it&#x27;s only a hobby with very little traffic&#x2F;revenue.<p>Any suggestions would be great :)<p>The website is quite similar in content&#x2F;style to that of stackoverflow, hence why most of the templates out there just don&#x27;t really match up.
======
bramgg
Meeet[0] was made for this.

[0] [http://meeet.co/](http://meeet.co/)

------
mc_hammer
you can try deviant art and freebbble, both sites also have a lot of "ui
freebie" or "ui kit" that u can just build about pretty much anything with...

